# The State of Kentucky is No Longer on the Map



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Gentlemen, what I am about to show you, words cannot even begin to describe my feelings for the kindness, generosity, thoughtfulness, and compassion for what Lenny (Team Fuente) has done for me.

I arrived home this evening to find three boxes on my porch. Two of the boxes were donation cigars for the troops, thank you for those, and the third box was by far the biggest one on the porch. It literally took me 10 mins to get all three boxes in the house. The smaller two I could carry at the same time. The third, not even possible. I had to use both hands and could only carry it by itself.

As I managed to find way through the house with this huge over sized box, I sat it down thinking my god what in the hell has Lenny sent in this box. Low and behold it was the biggest bomb I've ever seen. Actually, check that, not bomb, nuke seems to be the better word to describe what I was about to see inside this mammoth box.

Please sit down if you are not already and take the time to absorb the pictures. I've taken every possible picture, which I am sure you will see.

Now....onto the show.



Hmmm who in the world could this be from......ohhhh yeah TEAM FUENTE!!



One thing caught my eye as I was opening the box, the postage. My god it was $32.10 to mail this nuke. Mind you the package was shipped from Arizona on Tuesday and arrived on my doorstep at Thursday afternoon.



Look at the size of this thing...what on earth is inside this box???



And here we goooooo...................



Hmmm a very large cedar tray. Looks like it would hold quite a few cigars.



WOW!! Are you S-E-R-I-O-U-S?? A freaking 5 Vegas humidor? This is not your desktop humidor either. This sucker is huge. I'm guessing it holds 175-200 cigars easily.



Simply beautiful. An overall shot of the humidor.



This is exactly what I saw when I opened the lid to this humidor. Lenny, without a doubt I will treasure this beloved gift for the rest of my life. This humidor will remain in my family for years to come and hope someday I maybe able to pass this down to a son. Just wow. Simply WOW.



Look at the hygrometer. After being boxed up for two days, the RH is still holding at a perfect 65-66%. When I opened the lid, the smell of all the flavors of the cigars was just amazing.



A closeup shot of the note Lenny left for me inside the humidor.



Look at all the cigars in bags. I mean cigar after cigar after cigar inside of this humidor. At this moment I had no idea where the bottom of this thing was.



Zip lock bag that says "Aged 3+ years". I opened the bag to smell the cigars, my god I was literally in heaven.



As I'm digging through the rubble inside the humidor. More and more bags of cigars. Just everywhere you looked there were cigars.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

After removing a couple of the bags I managed to find the sticks and make way to see what in the world they were. Amazing. Just amazing.



More and more cigars. Where is the bottom? This is the box that has no end, no bottom in site.



This picture is worth a thousand words. There is no word that can describe the bag that I found where Padron's just kept coming out. These were so beautiful, I had to grab the cedar tray and lay them in there side by side as nice and neat as I possibly could. Do I dare need to explain these cigars or say what they are? Nope didn't think so. This is where it all started, how I mentioned I would love to try one of the Padron Anny cigars. Lenny didn't send me a sampler pack, he sent me a whole freaking box with different sizes of the Padron Anny cigars. Lenny, I just simply do not know what to say my friend. This is more than generous. Beyond unimaginable.

Yes it keeps going...stay tuned. Refill your drink, cause we are just getting started........for the next four to five pictures, please no talking. Thank you.











An overhead shot of the entire damage. According to my calculations, 73 bombs were sent with the 5 Vegas humidor. Another words this is just one massive nuke.



More and more cigars. Are we done yet? Ha not even close......



Yummy!! Yummy!! Yummy!!



Oh my lord...who does not love an Opus X. WOOOOOOOOOOW!!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Are you serious??



At this point there is no return, no going back. We're in this for the long haul. More and more cigars are coming. Just dropping left and right. Everywhere I turn, cigar, cigar, cigar, and cigar!!!





Ohhh lock at all the Rocky Patel's. These cigars were in the bag labeled "Aged 3+ years". The smell of these sticks were just breathtaking!!!





So now I'm loading the cigars back up into the humidor for safe keeping.....



My God. This is truly a bomb, I mean nuke for the records books. Has this happened on Puff before??

And now...a moment of silence.



Guys I am sorry it took me so long to get this together. As you can see I took a large amount of pictures. I wanted everyone to see what an amazing thing Lenny has done. It has taken me almost two hours to take pics, upload them and create this thread. And all of it was very well worth it.

Lenny - I honestly do not know what to say. Your act of kindness is something so rare. I've never seen anyone as giving as you. To send someone you hardly know or have spoken less than 50 words to and turn around and do something of this magnitude is just hard to imagine. This is like a dream, one that you never want to wake up from.

I truly, sincerely cannot even begin to thank you enough from the bottom of my heart. This is something I will always remember for the rest of my life. The humidor is something I will cherish and hope that I will be able to pass this onto a son of mine. You my friend are an amazing gift. This is truly a nuke for the record books here at Puff. I will be uploading the pictures to an album for everyone to see years to come. I wish there were words to describe my feelings and to let you know how so very much I truly appreciate this awesome gift from a fellow brother of the leaf.

Lenny my hat is off to you my friend. I don't know how I will ever repay you for something like this. A nuke like this is a very tall order to try and defeat. Simply outstanding. Bravo. Fellow brothers of the leaf, please praise Lenny for what he has done. This is truly remarkable.

Lenny, again thank you so much from the bottom of my heart. I will cherish and enjoy every one of these cigars.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Wow
Just wow


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Holy... F***ing... S***.

Lenny, outstanding! This is exactly what I'm talking about when it comes to Puff. The people here are so giving and generous. I've been hit in much the same way, and it's nearly impossible to assimilate.

I know it doesn't need to be said, but enjoy those sticks, David! And superb hit Lenny!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Friggin awesome.


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

:shock: Holy cow! The pictures on the walls of my house shook! Nice hit!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Amazing.
Lenny you are a sincerely generous BOTL that knows no bounds or barriers. You are a scary mofo' that doesn't play games! :r

Starbuck. It was nice knowing you! Have fun smoking yourself into a coma with all those beauties :tu


----------



## barryowens (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow! 

I could feel the shock-waves from that hit here!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!!!! nice hit


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Words fail me, and that is really unusual. There are so many amazing things about this.... Lenny, a truly outstanding and unique bomb! And the second one in recent memory! Do you have anything left for yourself?

Starbuck, what time should we come over?

I am in awe. :hail:


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

So beautiful


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

OMFGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is just amazing!!! Lenny, if you ever, and I mean ever want to nuke me, dont even ask bro! Just do your damage, I'll rebuild! That is way over the top and way generous to nuke the crap outta David!!!! 

Lenny, again, just freakin awesome man!!! 

The Padrons....family reserve...40th anniversary, 80th anniversary..

Tat tubos, RPs, Cains, the list goes on and on!!! WOW!!!!!

David....I'm sure you are grateful and you were more than shocked when it finally hit ya with what this generous BOTL has done!!! WOW!! I know words cant come as you feel like a kid at Christmas!!!!


Lenny you sir are a bad ass mo fo BOTL!!! Much props!!!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Guys I am still in awe. I really do not know what to say. I am still totally shell shocked by the damage. I mean...heh I just don't know how to word something like this.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

You have got to be Friggin' kidding me.... Lenny I would like to shake your hand just for being that kind to a BOTL......:thumb::hail::hail::hail:

Congrats David!!!!!:cowboyic9:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was wondering why my house shook and my horses ran towards ohio!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Daymnnn, I had to come back in and just drooolll some more!!!

On the first visit, I didnt even see the Opus or the Arturo Fuentes and the Hemmingway!!!! 


WOW!!!! 

Lenny, if you ever come down to Houston, cigars on me bro!! 
David, if you ever come down to Houston, bring some of those cigars. :biglaugh:


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Dude!!

I am in AZ and I felt the earth quivering a bit.

That is fantastic. I mean the humi alone is great but the smokes too! Wow, looks at those sweet, sweet Pardons and Opus X in there. I think I just let out a little pee..........

Lenny, Lenny, Lenny................you da man.


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Stop talkin' bout the Padron's and Opus X's guys.
Making me sad.


----------



## YouDontKnowJack (Sep 10, 2010)

Thats a nice humi, i gotta get me one lol

and Lenny, great work


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Mhouser7 said:


> You have got to be Friggin' kidding me.... Lenny I would like to shake your hand just for being that kind to a BOTL......:thumb::hail::hail::hail:
> 
> Congrats David!!!!!:cowboyic9:


my man you may shake my hand if I may motor boat your avatar!


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

First I must say you are welcome SB.When you said you had no humi space it got me thinking "hell I have one I dont even use!" 
Second: Thanks you Deeskank & Starbuck for helping me make room for all the new treasures still pouring in from the IPCPR! Ive been collecting for almost eight years now and I dont want to rum more than one humi at a time so again thanks for letting me pawn some of my junk off on you.
Third: I know by know 110% of you think im nuttier than squirrel turds,but if take notice on how both of these hits happened it all started by either a review of a cigar that someone had enjoyed but couldnt do it as often as they had liked(DS)
or someone drooling over a cigar they had never tried(SB) I look at it this way,share the wealth to those who will appreciate it! I hope sb and ds keep the spirit alive through smoking and one day(not that they dont or haven't because they already do!) spread the gift of cigars to somebody else no matter how big or small it may be.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Team Fuente said:


> First I must say you are welcome SB.When you said you had no humi space it got me thinking "hell I have one I dont even use!"
> Second: Thanks you Deeskank & Starbuck for helping me make room for all the new treasures still pouring in from the IPCPR! Ive been collecting for almost eight years now and I dont want to rum more than one humi at a time so again thanks for letting me pawn some of my junk off on you.
> Third: I know by know 110% of you think im nuttier than squirrel turds,but if take notice on how both of these hits happened it all started by either a review of a cigar that someone had enjoyed but couldnt do it as often as they had liked(DS)
> or someone drooling over a cigar they had never tried(SB) I look at it this way,share the wealth to those who will appreciate it! I hope sb and ds keep the spirit alive through smoking and one day(not that they dont or haven't because they already do!) spread the gift of cigars to somebody else no matter how big or small it may be.


Sb and ds :r

Starbuck, I think we should start are own bombing league. It has a nice ring! :biglaugh:

Lenny, you are a well spoken man and I really like your style. Your generosity is something that I will look up to for years and years to come. One day I hope that I can repay this remarkable gift that you have given me to another BOTL who may be less fortunate than I. You have shown me yet another side of this wonderful hobby of ours, the ability to give.

However, I still think that you're nuttier than squirrel turds. :beerchug:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats David!
Well done, Lenny!


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Absolutely amazing work Lenny! I was wondering how on earth you were going to be able to recover after what you sent to ds, but, once again you have gone above and beyond yourself.

Starbuck, I know you have plenty of bomb fragments, so keep on puffin! :smoke:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Lenny needs a new avatar:










Another unbelievable hit, *"Bomberman"*


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Arizona reigning in raining the paining!

Well done, Lenny - you make us proud and jealous at the same time!


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Amazing act of generosity and kindness Lenny. Very well done, makes me happy to have found this site.


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

those padron's look so decadent on that tray, amazing!


Congrats to both of you!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow...speechless. You guys are amazing. I'm pretty new here and don't know either of you but you have my respect. Lenny, what an amazingly generous gift. Great post...thanks for sharing...really enjoyed seeing that...


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

HOLY SHIT Lenny!!!! What an awesome act of kindness on your part...this is a bomb for the record books, no doubt!!!
David, looks like you have some killer smokes to last u a lifetime brother!!! Kinda makes my wish granting look like nothing..LOL!!!!!!!!!!
Def one of the best and most generous bombs Ive seen here so far, WTG Lenny, you are a TRUE BOTL!!!!! God bless....

WOW.....WOW......WOW.........................................


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Damn...nice hit. David enjoy those sticks.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Guys I am still in awe. I really do not know what to say. I am still totally shell shocked by the damage. I mean...heh I just don't know how to word something like this.


Dude... I don't even know what to say. Just incredible. Great job Lenny.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

that is a huge bomb, which is bigger Lenny the woam bomb or this one both were huge!
congrats Starbuck!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Beautiful! ......... Just Beautiful____!!!!!!!!!*

:clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....


----------



## briansh73 (Jun 1, 2010)

Yet another act of absolute kindness. You guys are unreal.


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

That is truly an epic bomb!

Lenny what an amazing act of generosity and kindness. You sir, are an amazing BOTL. 

Starbuck - Sorry to hear about Kansas. I'm sure you'll be enjoying those awesome smokes for quite some time.


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Starbuck,did you try that padron #2 yet?


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I hope you don't mind Starbuck, but I am copying all of the photos you posted here so that when it is my turn on the MAW thread you will know exactly what I want...LOL :bounce:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Team Fuente said:


> First I must say you are welcome SB.When you said you had no humi space it got me thinking "hell I have one I dont even use!"
> Second: Thanks you Deeskank & Starbuck for helping me make room for all the new treasures still pouring in from the IPCPR! Ive been collecting for almost eight years now and I dont want to rum more than one humi at a time so again thanks for letting me pawn some of my junk off on you.
> Third: I know by know 110% of you think im nuttier than squirrel turds,but if take notice on how both of these hits happened it all started by either a review of a cigar that someone had enjoyed but couldnt do it as often as they had liked(DS)
> or someone drooling over a cigar they had never tried(SB) I look at it this way,share the wealth to those who will appreciate it! I hope sb and ds keep the spirit alive through smoking and one day(not that they dont or haven't because they already do!) spread the gift of cigars to somebody else no matter how big or small it may be.


Haha an excellent post Lenny. I can say the wealth will be shared, and oh, I believe some of it has been already . I just knew that if you sent anything like you did to Dylan, I was going to be screwed. So that is why I asked if it was a good idea to buy a humi before this thing landed. I didn't want to leave the cigars sitting out in the open as I simply didn't have the room. The humi was an awesome gesture and one I will always remember no matter what.

Well I am glad we could make "room" for you. No idea what the IPCPR is and I probably don't want to know...lol. And yes as you said, I will def be spreading the wealth as it's only the right thing to do as it was a very generous gift from you to me. Again thank you so freaking much Lenny.

Oh and I don't consider you to be a nutty person...lol. :beerchug:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Team Fuente said:


> Starbuck,did you try that padron #2 yet?


I regret to say I haven't smoked anything since last Sunday. About two weeks ago I got hammered with a nasty flu, thanks to my five month old daughter. I was starting to feel a lot better last week, then late Thursday night, Friday morning, it hammered me again. I wasn't over 100%, but still had a little cough and the last two days it's really flared back up again. My chest is congested, nose plugged, and you name it it sucks and I feel like crap. I wouldn't be able to smell or taste anything right now. I'm sure you can see my attendance in the forums has been way down since Thursday night. All I want to do is sleep and stay warm!

So those bad boys are sitting in the humi patiently waiting for me to recover so I can enjoy a fine cigar. Thanks Lenny. Oh and when I do, you will know how I feel about it.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> I hope you don't mind Starbuck, but I am copying all of the photos you posted here so that when it is my turn on the MAW thread you will know exactly what I want...LOL :bounce:


Actually I charge 10 for the first photo and 5 for each one after that. Haha no just kidding. Use them all you want. I will be uploading them to an album here soon under my profile.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Words cannot describe how awesome this completely unselfish act is. It is very kind and I am happy you got slammed from here to kingdom come! Great job Lenny!!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

DAvid, That is one unbelieveable bomb!!!

Lenny, you have a big heart WOW!!!


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Johnny Rock said:


> Lenny needs a new avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great advice but I went in a slightly different direction.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Damn!

DAMN!

I am so jealous! 

Those Padrons looks amazing.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*This is a fantastic show of force Lenny and I for one congratulate the recipient and "Bow down to the Bomber..........."* You have more than made a name for yourself you have done what many here do to make someones day an "Outstanding" one. Very nice and many here respect you .

"My God. This is truly a bomb", I mean nuke for the records books. *"Has this happened on Puff before??"*
*
To answer your question-------"YES" it has----*The name *"BigFoot" *still haunts me today--wonder if I can find the pictures...Link below..........

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-me-bigfoot-has-landed-again.html#post2559969


----------



## Raul (Sep 15, 2010)

No words can describe the pictures I just saw. StarBuck you are a lucky person to have a friend like Lenny. 

Lenny - There is no one in the world that can match your generosity.


----------



## rk_classic (Mar 16, 2010)

HOLLY FUENTE!! WHAT A NUKE :jaw:


some of those maduros look so tasty 


rk_classic


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Gentlemen, what I am about to show you, words cannot even begin to describe my feelings for the kindness, generosity, thoughtfulness, and compassion for what Lenny (Team Fuente) has done for me.

I arrived home this evening to find three boxes on my porch. Two of the boxes were donation cigars for the troops, thank you for those, and the third box was by far the biggest one on the porch. It literally took me 10 mins to get all three boxes in the house. The smaller two I could carry at the same time. The third, not even possible. I had to use both hands and could only carry it by itself.

As I managed to find way through the house with this huge over sized box, I sat it down thinking my god what in the hell has Lenny sent in this box. Low and behold it was the biggest bomb I've ever seen. Actually, check that, not bomb, nuke seems to be the better word to describe what I was about to see inside this mammoth box.

Please sit down if you are not already and take the time to absorb the pictures. I've taken every possible picture, which I am sure you will see.

Now....onto the show.

Hmmm who in the world could this be from......ohhhh yeah TEAM FUENTE!!










One thing caught my eye as I was opening the box, the postage. My god it was $32.10 to mail this nuke. Mind you the package was shipped from Arizona on Tuesday and arrived on my doorstep at Thursday afternoon.










Look at the size of this thing...what on earth is inside this box???










And here we goooooo...................










Hmmm a very large cedar tray. Looks like it would hold quite a few cigars.










WOW!! Are you S-E-R-I-O-U-S?? A freaking 5 Vegas humidor? This is not your desktop humidor either. This sucker is huge. I'm guessing it holds 175-200 cigars easily.










Simply beautiful. An overall shot of the humidor.










This is exactly what I saw when I opened the lid to this humidor. Lenny, without a doubt I will treasure this beloved gift for the rest of my life. This humidor will remain in my family for years to come and hope someday I maybe able to pass this down to a son. Just wow. Simply WOW.










Look at the hygrometer. After being boxed up for two days, the RH is still holding at a perfect 65-66%. When I opened the lid, the smell of all the flavors of the cigars was just amazing.










A closeup shot of the note Lenny left for me inside the humidor.










Look at all the cigars in bags. I mean cigar after cigar after cigar inside of this humidor. At this moment I had no idea where the bottom of this thing was.










Zip lock bag that says "Aged 3+ years". I opened the bag to smell the cigars, my god I was literally in heaven.










As I'm digging through the rubble inside the humidor. More and more bags of cigars. Just everywhere you looked there were cigars.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

After removing a couple of the bags I managed to find the sticks and make way to see what in the world they were. Amazing. Just amazing.










More and more cigars. Where is the bottom? This is the box that has no end, no bottom in site.










This picture is worth a thousand words. There is no word that can describe the bag that I found where Padron's just kept coming out. These were so beautiful, I had to grab the cedar tray and lay them in there side by side as nice and neat as I possibly could. Do I dare need to explain these cigars or say what they are? Nope didn't think so. This is where it all started, how I mentioned I would love to try one of the Padron Anny cigars. Lenny didn't send me a sampler pack, he sent me a whole freaking box with different sizes of the Padron Anny cigars. Lenny, I just simply do not know what to say my friend. This is more than generous. Beyond unimaginable.

Yes it keeps going...stay tuned. Refill your drink, cause we are just getting started........for the next four to five pictures, please no talking. Thank you.














































An overhead shot of the entire damage. According to my calculations, 73 bombs were sent with the 5 Vegas humidor. Another words this is just one massive nuke.










More and more cigars. Are we done yet? Ha not even close......










Yummy!! Yummy!! Yummy!!










Oh my lord...who does not love an Opus X. WOOOOOOOOOOW!!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Are you serious??



















At this point there is no return, no going back. We're in this for the long haul. More and more cigars are coming. Just dropping left and right. Everywhere I turn, cigar, cigar, cigar, and cigar!!!



















Ohhh lock at all the Rocky Patel's. These cigars were in the bag labeled "Aged 3+ years". The smell of these sticks were just breathtaking!!!










So now I'm loading the cigars back up into the humidor for safe keeping.....



















My God. This is truly a bomb, I mean nuke for the records books. Has this happened on Puff before??

And now...a moment of silence.



















Guys I am sorry it took me so long to get this together. As you can see I took a large amount of pictures. I wanted everyone to see what an amazing thing Lenny has done. It has taken me almost two hours to take pics, upload them and create this thread. And all of it was very well worth it.

Lenny - I honestly do not know what to say. Your act of kindness is something so rare. I've never seen anyone as giving as you. To send someone you hardly know or have spoken less than 50 words to and turn around and do something of this magnitude is just hard to imagine. This is like a dream, one that you never want to wake up from.

I truly, sincerely cannot even begin to thank you enough from the bottom of my heart. This is something I will always remember for the rest of my life. The humidor is something I will cherish and hope that I will be able to pass this onto a son of mine. You my friend are an amazing gift. This is truly a nuke for the record books here at Puff. I will be uploading the pictures to an album for everyone to see years to come. I wish there were words to describe my feelings and to let you know how so very much I truly appreciate this awesome gift from a fellow brother of the leaf.

Lenny my hat is off to you my friend. I don't know how I will ever repay you for something like this. A nuke like this is a very tall order to try and defeat. Simply outstanding. Bravo. Fellow brothers of the leaf, please praise Lenny for what he has done. This is truly remarkable.

Lenny, again thank you so much from the bottom of my heart. I will cherish and enjoy every one of these cigars.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok guys I know there were a few of you asking for the pictures. Not sure what happened to the original first post, but I found the pictures, re-uploaded them, and tried to put them in the order I based it the first time around. So as you can see, Lenny is quite the generous brother of the leaf.

Enjoy my friends....


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Because of Lenny's kindness and act of god, it inspired me to do this for the holidays....

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/280710-santa-starbucks-christmas-thread.html

Lenny's wish was to spread the same kindness and generosity and I felt it was my duty to do the same.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

I just wet my self........















AGAIN!!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

WOW, holy crap!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

:fear::gaga::dude::whoo::clap2::frusty::scared:eace::mrgreen:ray::fear:

Wow. David. Thanks for uploading the pictures again.....Simply Wow. That would inspire me to "find world peace" or "cure cancer"....holy...


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Because of Lenny's kindness and act of god, it inspired me to do this for the holidays....
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/280710-santa-starbucks-christmas-thread.html
> 
> Lenny's wish was to spread the same kindness and generosity and I felt it was my duty to do the same.


You know the old saying David, "One Good Turn Deserves Another"...and another!! LOL :ss

Definitely a gold plated bomb there Lenny, amazing!


----------

